
Ask HN: What software would you like to see open source/free versions of - mikethemaker
I will make.
======
loxias
Adobe Audition (aka "Cool Edit Pro") from BITD I would even help on such a
project, I have DSP and audio editing experience... While I'm dreaming,
Ableton too.

Desperately.

Also, although it affects me far less, I don't mind paying the closed source
penalty, woudln't it be great if Mathematica and MATLAB were open sourced too?

------
sgillen
I would love to see an open sourced steam. I’m sure there are a lot of
challenges to making that happen though.

------
applecrazy
I want a free/FOSS version of Livestream Studio to do live events.

OBS just isn't cutting it for me.

------
staticautomatic
Zonal OCR software that can do data extraction as well as the stupid expensive
offerings from ABBYY and Nuance.

~~~
ocrcustomserver
Can you elaborate? What is the use case?

~~~
staticautomatic
Extraction from semi-structured documents. Reqs:

\- No absolute element positions

\- Able to handle a reasonable amount of skew

\- Able to handle photographs of documents (e.g. mobile)

\- Excellent support for repeating groups/elements

\- Around 95% accuracy without human verification

~~~
loxias
Similar to the other comment you received, I've also been working on some of
the math necessary to do such a a thing! I have no idea how it would be
_productized_ there's so many things out there that do "good enough" jobs...
One of my ideas was to extract structure from motion and use that to deskew
and align..

(Can I also have a datadump of candidate files for testing?

------
amatus
IDA Pro

~~~
loxias
This is the best answer so far.

------
limeblack
I would love to see an open source version of Google Play Music app for
Android. There are a bunch of minor things I don't like about the application
but can't easily be fixed because there is no open source version.

------
throwmenow_0140
Good(-looking) knowledge base software. Open source / on-prem solution

Like Confluence or Nuclino (nice UI/UX)

------
pydox
Sublime. I want to get rid of annoying popup asking to buy Sublime.

~~~
BjoernKW
Then buy it. The idea behind open source software isn’t to provide software
for free but to provide free software.

------
gjvc
symbolics genera / [http://www.symbolics-dks.com/](http://www.symbolics-
dks.com/)

------
n34r
Windows stuff.., like paint and notepad

------
Overtorment
Hmm. Everything?

~~~
mikethemaker
Good idea. What would be your favorite?

------
cristyansv
Intercom

------
mbrock
Google Sheets...

~~~
ioanarebeca
Since Sheets is already free, I'm thinking you said this because you'd want it
open sourced. Curious about why you'd want it open sourced.

~~~
mbrock
It's the most widely useful online service I know of, but building in it means
vendor lockin and privacy problems. Collaborative spreadsheets seem like a
building block of networked organizations and it would be great to have that
under control (free as in freedom).

------
EGreg
GitHub

~~~
tonteldoos
GitLab fills that to some degree...

------
dzmitry_lahoda
Windows kernel and drivers.

